# Eaton's Affirmed



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm interested in hearing some honest opinions on this stud.
http://www.phrdatabase.com/cgi_bin/pp_search.pl?op=search&db=standards&gens=5&field=Name&pattern=eaton+affirmed&stype=anywhere&sorder=name

Would you be leary of a puppy w/ that dog in the pedigree? How far back in a pedigree would you like to see him? Does it seem like he produces more health issues just b/c he's produced more pups in general?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck finding a show bred Black Standard that does not have this dog somewhere in the pedigree!

Lovely dog. Contributed a lot to the breed. Produced many health issues. Was rumored to have had a white belly spot that was dyed. 

Given all the health issues associated with him, I was shocked that his frozen semen was used to breed a litter again. This breeding produced Ch Randenn Tristar Affirmation (Yes) so I guess that sort of result is what motivates that sort of breeding decision.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think now that his daughter, who did so well at Westminster has been seen and ogled over, we will likely see more pups out of him again from forzen semen. Didn't we read on here a couple of months ago that there was talk they were looking at breeding her back to his semen? Now THAT would be a recipe for disaster. His COI is horrendous, and with all of the health issues you see come up on PHR for him, I would not use a stud dog who had him closer than 5th generation, and would not buy a pup where he appears closer than that either. But that is just me.


----------

